# Flashback along vapour trail may occur - use water fog and Co2, dry chemical or foam



## Minga

contexto: Hazardous decomposition products -Carbon monoxide, Carbon Dioxide. Keep containers cool with water spray. Flashback along vapour trail may occur. Extinguish fire with the following – use water fog and use CO2, dry chemical or foam.

Dudas:
carbon dioxide = anhídrido carbónico?

Flashbacks along vapour = fogonazos a lo largo de la estela de vapor pueden ocurrir?

water fog = bomberito?

co2?

dry chemical or foam = químicos secos o espuma?

Alguien que me saque estas dudas?????? 
GRACIAS DESDE YA!!!
MINGA


----------



## chemgirl

- Carbon dioxide = Dióxido de Carbono = CO2
- use water fog and use CO2, dry chemical or foam = use niebla de agua y use CO2, polvo químico seco (PQS) o espuma.


----------



## pitivw

Keep containers cool with water spray. Flashback along vapour trail may occur

Si no hay un punto, la cosa adquiere sentido:

Mantenga los contenedores fríos copn spray de agua (porque) pueden existir retornos (de Co2 y monóxido) a través de las emisiones de vapor ???

Espero que sea así


----------



## Minga

ahhh perfecto, claro!
decime .. flashbacks along vapour sabés si se puede traducir como llamaradas a lo largo de la estela de vapor? o si sugerís otra traducción?
gracias por todo chem!  espero tus comentarios!


----------



## Minga

ah piti no te había visto!!! gracias!!!!!


----------



## chemgirl

*Flashback along vapour trail may occur = *Puede ocurrir reignición a través de  la estela de vapor

*FLASHBACK:
The tendency       of flammable liquid fires to reignite from a source of ignition after they       have been extinguished. Vapors of a flammable liquid may serve as a fuse       leading from a source of ignition back to the flammable liquid's       container. (Also called backflash.)***


----------



## Minga

reignición, esa es la palabra... GRACIAS  !!!¡!¡!!¡


----------



## pizarro

Quizás llego un poco tarde, pero...

Flaschback puedes traducirlo también como un "retroceso" del fuego (al menos yo lo he oído así temas de protección contra incendios). Normalmente se usa "retroceso de llama". 
Dependiendo del contexto, te puede servir.


----------



## Minga

ahp ahp.... mmm... son cosas OPUESTAS....
fijate en el cotexto pizarro.... me gusta lo que decis, pero "flashbacks along vapour trail may occur... " y después dicen USE water fog or foam?
hmm...
no suena a RETROCESO.... pero por favor quiero tu opinión y la de los demás


----------



## chemgirl

Esta definición la obtuve de un "diccionario del fuego":

*FLASHBACK:
The tendency of flammable liquid fires to reignite from a source of ignition after they have been extinguished. Vapors of a flammable liquid may serve as a fuse leading from a source of ignition back to the flammable liquid's container. (Also called backflash.)

Yo pienso que deben guiarse por esta definición.

Saludos.
***


----------



## pizarro

Minga said:


> ahp ahp.... mmm... son cosas OPUESTAS....
> fijate en el cotexto pizarro.... me gusta lo que decis, pero "flashbacks along vapour trail may occur... " y después dicen USE water fog or foam?
> hmm...
> no suena a RETROCESO.... pero por favor quiero tu opinión y la de los demás


 

A ver si me explico: 

se trata de un caso en el que una sustancia inflamable (líquida o en fase vapor) fuga y se extiende en alguna dirección, acumulándose y encontrado un punto de ignición lejano al punto de fuga. En este caso es posible que si se produce el incendio las llamas "retrocedan" desde el lugar de ignición a la fuente original. Es decir, es un "flashback", lo que se conoce (según mi experiencia en este tema) como "retroceso de llama". 

Si el contexto es el que te explico, lo puedes utilizar. L

o de utilizar agua pulverizada (water fog) o espuma (foam) es lo habitual para incendios de sustancias inflamables, especialmente líquidos, ya que con agua a presión se provocan salpicaduras que pueden extender el fuego en vez de sofocarlo.

No sé si queda más claro ahora lo que quiero decir... 

Saludos


----------

